# any British Beauty & Massage Therapists out there??!!!



## chicadeb (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi,

I am a fully qualified Beauty & Massage Therapist with ITEC & VTCT qualifications and will be moving to Toronto in September. I am looking into the validity of my qualifications with the CMTO (College of Massage Therapists of Ontario) and from the information I've found so far, it looks like there will be assessments and exams involved, as well as a considerable amount of money. Has anyone else had experience of this process? Would love to hear from anyone that has.

Many thanks

Debbie


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

chicadeb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a fully qualified Beauty & Massage Therapist with ITEC & VTCT qualifications and will be moving to Toronto in September. I am looking into the validity of my qualifications with the CMTO (College of Massage Therapists of Ontario) and from the information I've found so far, it looks like there will be assessments and exams involved, as well as a considerable amount of money. Has anyone else had experience of this process? Would love to hear from anyone that has.
> 
> ...


Hi Debbie

Massage therapy is a regulated health profession in Ontario. Unfortunately, you will not be able to get credit for any of your past education or experience. Essentially, you will have to start from scratch and you would have to attend a 2 year programme at a college that is recognised by the College of Massage Therapists (CMTO). You can find a list of those on their website, College of Massage Therapists of Ontario

IMO, Canadian massage therapists, especially from Ontario, BC, and Newfoundland where it is regulated, are the best in the world. The training & schooling is far more rigorous than any other country (but well worth it). One of the reasons is that therapists really wanted the profession regulated so that we would be seen as health care professionals who are highly qualified, and by doing so, hopefully we start to eliminate the negative stereotypes that go with the word massage. Most other provinces are in the process of regulating massage therapy

All that said, you could work in a spa and do relaxation but not treatment/therapeutic massages, but you would not be able to provide a receipt that a patient could use for insurance purposes which is what most people want. IMO, clients for that type of massage aren't that numerous

The cost of the 2 year programme will probably run you in the area of $16,000 - $20,000 plus books, supplies, etc.

Feel free to PM me if you would like any further information.


----------



## chicadeb (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Nola,

Many thanks for your time in responding to me.

Debbie


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

chicadeb said:


> Hi Nola,
> 
> Many thanks for your time in responding to me.
> 
> Debbie


You're welcome! As I mentioned, please feel free to PM me if you have any q's & maybe I can help

Nola


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi again Debbie

I should have mentioned in my earlier post that some massage schools have fast track or advanced programmes, usually about 1 year instead of 2. However, they would require that you already have degree level physiology and anatomy from a university or equivalent. Not sure what your background is or if that helps you.

Nola


----------

